# Does diatomaceous earth kill nematodes?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Many of you mentioned that, to fight fleas naturally and chemical-free, I can either put down nematodes throughout the yard, or put down diatomaceous earth. I bought DE and put down a 50 lb bag a few weeks ago. It wasn't enough. We still have fleas. I have to do more in the house to help aid the fight. We're moving to Portland in a few weeks, and I was wondering if it would be possible to tag team the fleas with DE and nematodes? Or would the DE just kill the nematodes? If you know, please help! Thanks.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

We seem to be having a light flea year so don't bring 'em with you









I'm guessing our light year is because of that cold/snow we had.

I have not had to use anything on Dante this year and since he has flea allergies I watch him closely


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, no worries. Trust me, we don't want to bring them with us either! We don't want to have them here, even for the last few weeks. I'm taking Nara to the vet today to check into her rash and get her on antibodies just in case it's a new allergy from the flea bites. The Frontline Plus doesn't seem to be working. I might switch every month from Frontline to Revolution to Advantage to Comfortis, if the vet says this is a good strategy. I'll know today. At home we're using Borax and DE to fight the "good fight" chemical-free. People have recommended the nematodes, and I was going to use them both in OR, even if there are zero signs of fleas once we get there. I'm all about preventative flea fighting. Ha! As for the trip and transporting fleas from VA to OR, we've got 3 rounds each of Capstar (1 round every other day for the 6 day trip) for each of the 5 pets, plus we're applying Frontline Plus every 3 weeks, per the Vet, instead of monthly. One of these many strategies should be effective.


----------

